# Dinner Tonight: Stuffed Pork Loin, Basil Pesto & Mozzarella



## certified106 (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is my Stuffed Pork Loin from this evening. I stuffed it with Basil Pesto and fresh mozzarella cheese. I also threw together my go to corn on the cob rub and grilled the corn while the loin was resting. I cooked this loin between 300-350° for about an hour an a half. I pulled it when the internal temps hit 150°. It turned out juicy and GREAT if I do say so myself. 


Prepping the loin








Second layer and then tied







Going on the grill









Corn on the cob rub





Right before it hit 150°internal and after it was pulled







Corn on the Cob





Slicing for plating










Hope you enjoyed looking at it and I wish I could have shared it with you!


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks very good.  Cooked just right too.  I take mine off the grill at 145 and let it sit under foil for a few minutes.  Just a little pink on the inside.  That corn is fine looking too.


----------



## raybonz (Jun 3, 2012)

Cert that looks very tasty! I want one of those grills! I bet whole chicken would be awesome on that grill!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jun 3, 2012)

Cert I just ordered the Kamada griller that you use and got it for $269.99 shipped! I have wanted this grill ever since you 1st posted about it..

Ray


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks great...


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh wow that looks wonderful.


----------



## Jags (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, that made me so hunger that now I want to eat my keyboard with a side of mouse.


----------



## certified106 (Jun 5, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Cert I just ordered the Kamada griller that you use and got it for $269.99 shipped! I have wanted this grill ever since you 1st posted about it..
> 
> Ray


 Ray, You won't be dissapointed! I will tell you there is a pretty significant learning curve if you have never cooked with a Kamado style cooker. It doesn't take much to get them over the temp that you want if you light to much charcoal or let it get to hot on the way to the temp you were trying to reach especially if you are going for the low and slow temp around 225°. The good thing is it doesn't take much to get the hang of it and once you do you will there is no going back! 

I highly recommend going to this forum that is mainly dedicated to the Chargriller Kamado and watching the little video clips this guy made on how to cook and dial in on different settings with this grill. This guy knows his stuff! While you are there you should look around and you will probably come away with a great appreciation for this grill as well as so many recipe ideas it will make your head hurt......LOL Feel free to ask any questions you may have I can't guarantee I will have an answer but I have been using this grill about 4 to 5 times a week so I am getting pretty comfortable with it.  

Video reviews and how to:
http://www.kamadoguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=28 

Forum section discussing the Chargirller Kamado:
http://www.kamadoguru.com/viewforum.php?f=22


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey, I am trying to loose a few pounds here....I may have to report you! Looks Great!


----------



## raybonz (Jun 5, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Ray, You won't be dissapointed! I will tell you there is a pretty significant learning curve if you have never cooked with a Kamado style cooker. It doesn't take much to get them over the temp that you want if you light to much charcoal or let it get to hot on the way to the temp you were trying to reach especially if you are going for the low and slow temp around 225°. The good thing is it doesn't take much to get the hang of it and once you do you will there is no going back!
> 
> I highly recommend going to this forum that is mainly dedicated to the Chargriller Kamado and watching the little video clips this guy made on how to cook and dial in on different settings with this grill. This guy knows his stuff! While you are there you should look around and you will probably come away with a great appreciation for this grill as well as so many recipe ideas it will make your head hurt......LOL Feel free to ask any questions you may have I can't guarantee I will have an answer but I have been using this grill about 4 to 5 times a week so I am getting pretty comfortable with it.
> 
> ...


Hi Cert,
I saw those You Tube videos and they are pretty good. Is this grill made in USA as I haven't been able to determine this? I think I got a pretty good price as it had to be shipped here and that grill weighs close to 100 lbs.! Lowes shows that they do not have them for some reason they don't have them anymore or I would have bought it there..

Ray


----------

